# Alleghany Gran Fondo -- July 9th -- Clifton Forge, VA



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

This should be fantastic: 105 miles with more than 8000 feet of climbing (shorter routes are also available). 

Website: https://www.ahcyclingfestival.com/

Flyer:


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmmmm


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll have to look at that next year, didn't see it until now and that weekend is already planned...


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Still considering it. Not crazy about all the logistics of checking in, schlepping bikes around with the valet service etc. etc.


----------

